# MATCHLIGHT CHARCOAL...



## fatboycoalition (Dec 1, 2016)

I know not to use Matchlight for smoking. However, my brother used my Weber to grill some steaks and used Matchlight. Do I have to do anything to my kettle before using it to smoke again? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lemans (Dec 1, 2016)

No no don't worry.  Once the coals are burning for a few mins all the starter fluid is burned off... much to do about nothing!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 1, 2016)

Cowgirl borrowed a Big Green Egg, or something like that, to use in a competition..  She never used lighter fluid to fire up her charcoal... Yet the judges could taste it...   Come to find out, the owner of the Egg used lighter fluid to light his coals...  

So, I don't know if Match Light taste will linger but it's something to be aware of....  I don't know how to eradicate any petroleum flavors left over...   Maybe the Weber won't absorb that horrid flavor...  That would be a good thing....


----------



## fatboycoalition (Dec 6, 2016)

Lemans said:


> No no don't worry.  Once the coals are burning for a few mins all the starter fluid is burned off... much to do about nothing!






DaveOmak said:


> Cowgirl borrowed a Big Green Egg, or something like that, to use in a competition..  She never used lighter fluid to fire up her charcoal... Yet the judges could taste it...   Come to find out, the owner of the Egg used lighter fluid to light his coals...
> So, I don't know if Match Light taste will linger but it's something to be aware of....  I don't know how to eradicate any petroleum flavors left over...   Maybe the Weber won't absorb that horrid flavor...  That would be a good thing....



Thank you gentlemen.


----------

